# What is the sweetest/creamiest cigar you've ever smoked???



## GodOfFire911 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to the forums, and to cigar smoking, i've always been a fan of the sweeter/creamier cigars. I was curious on what your recomendations are? (price doesnt matter) I tried a Opus X Perfecxion No.4 last night, and personaly i thought it was too spicy and not good. I also have a 2005 god of fire double robusto that i haven't smoked yet.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

GodOfFire911 said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forums, and to cigar smoking, i've always been a fan of the sweeter/creamier cigars. I was curious on what your recomendations are? (price doesnt matter) I tried a Opus X Perfecxion No.4 last night, and personaly i thought it was too spicy and not good. I also have a 2005 god of fire double robusto that i haven't smoked yet.


The sweetest, creamiest, nuttiest ever is the 5 Vegas Gold! Great, mild cigar at a reasonable price! Try it!!!:chk


----------



## GodOfFire911 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

I would say the creamiest cigar I have ever smoked would be a PAM. One of the sweetest was probably an Olde World Reserve maduro by Rocky Patel.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say the Por Larranaga Cabinet Selection qualifies as the sweetest and creamiest of all, but the 5 Vegas Gold is pretty good as well. But if you are looking at that one, look at the Bering Connecticut, the Placencia and the Nestor Reserve, and other well priced vitolas with Connecticut or Ecuador shade grown wrapper that are considered to be on the mild side.

MMMMM. sweet and creamy. Those are my favorite cigars for morning and afternoon. They will leave you a little short at night, for some reason.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

CASA TORANO!!! Absolutely great mild, creamy and sweet cigar!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Perdomo Lot 23 Natural. If there was such a thing as unsalted, sweet cream cashew butter, I imagine it would taste like these cigars. It finishes with a little black pepper kind of flavor. Outstanding!


----------



## GodOfFire911 (Jan 31, 2008)

Where can i purchase the Por Larranaga Cabinet Selection at? Any online sites? if so, can you supply the links? I googled it but had no luck with any results


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Camacho Triple Maduro, hands down for me.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

cquon said:


> Perdomo Lot 23 Natural. If there was such a thing as unsalted, sweet cream cashew butter, I imagine it would taste like these cigars. It finishes with a little black pepper kind of flavor. Outstanding!


:tpd: also the Montecristo NC is fairly sweet as is the La Unica


----------



## GodOfFire911 (Jan 31, 2008)

*What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

I was just curious what the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked was (like a flavored swisher sweet, except more expensive and better)

thanks for your help guys!


----------



## GodOfFire911 (Jan 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Acid Earthiness -Thats it! I admit it! I have had a few!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Probably have to go with the ACID Kuba Kuba. It is sweet yet there is a good quality to the tobacco.

Almost anything ACID will be sweet. Some are worse than others.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro, hands down for me.


Creamy? WTF???

They are smooth, rich, nutty, and darker than MoFo!!!:r


----------



## NicotineBuzz (Dec 9, 2007)

Rocky Patel Decade


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

PAM!


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

GodOfFire911 said:


> bump


pretty sure there's a list of retailers somewhere here on the stickies.

but check around at these places if you havent already:

cigars international
famous smoke shop
jr cigars
holts
taboo cigars
tnt
mikes cigars

and

(its your own fault if you click this)
www.cigarbid.com !!!


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

GodOfFire911 said:


> Where can i purchase the Por Larranaga Cabinet Selection at? Any online sites? if so, can you supply the links? I googled it but had no luck with any results


It's a problem. I bought my first one at the local B&M, loved it, and went online to find a box. No joy. It seems to be found only at B&Ms. That didn't stop me, but that box cost a whole lot more than I am used to paying, but the best is still the best. The wages of sin must be paid, and IMHO these are the very best, bar none.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Creamy? WTF???
> 
> They are smooth, rich, nutty, and darker than MoFo!!!:r


While that's all true they taste like creamy, milked coffee to me.

Last time I had one I had just guzzled a big cup of coffee and all I could think of was light brown, creamy java.

It's not really sweet though so I guess I take it back. Kinda.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

I tried the Acid Def Sea and thought I was smoking a Splenda packet.

I do like a Kuba Kuba on a rare occasion, but the Def Sea was way too sweet.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

cuesta rey centenario


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> While that's all true they taste like creamy, milked coffee to me.
> 
> Last time I had one I had just guzzled a big cup of coffee and all I could think of was light brown, creamy java.
> 
> It's not really sweet though so I guess I take it back. Kinda.


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

heatmiser said:


> I would say the creamiest cigar I have ever smoked would be a PAM. One of the sweetest was probably an Olde World Reserve maduro by Rocky Patel.


Jeff hit it right on the nose! I was going to say PAM 64. Very very creamy, thick smoke with tons of flavor. Easily my favorite NC.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

a Baccarat years ago.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Casa Torano is very creamy and enjoyable


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

chateau fuente natural creamy and buttery what a combo. A great mild smoke.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

I had a tall glass of chocolate milk the other day, but ran into problems trying to light it... J.K. Larry...:ss


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

For me it's either the Kaluha or the Java by Drew Estate. Yummy.


----------



## rally_coop (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Kuba Kuba for me. thats all my friend used to smoke. i think i finally got him into real smokes.:cb


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*



ljh824 said:


> For me it's either the Kaluha or the Java by Drew Estate. Yummy.


Crap, forgot that one. Java, holy sugar blasts Batman!

Message is authentic, sierra, whisky, echo, echo, tango! Java!!!!


----------



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

I haven't smoked a flavored cigar, but I do have a Moontrance lying around. I think I'll give it a go despite what I've heard from many of you.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Taboo Honduran Sungrown


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Java by Drew estate, here's my review on it a few months ago. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117546&highlight=java


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

longknocker said:


> The sweetest, creamiest, nuttiest ever is the 5 Vegas Gold! Great, mild cigar at a reasonable price! Try it!!!:chk


Second.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*



bigswol2 said:


> a Baccarat years ago.


That was mine too. It sucked. :2


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Don't make fun of the Kuba Kuba! It may taste like crap, but you can use them to train your significant other. It seems they smell good enough that non-smokers do not object to them quite as much. After smoking a few in mixed company, you can sneak in some real cigars, and then always carry one so that if you get any friction you can apologize, and light up a Kuba Kuba. After a while, your cigars will be tolerated.

At least it worked for me. Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

"GOOD DAY SIR!"

:chk


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Haven't smoked many cigars that were sugary sweet, but I'll say Kahlua and Baccarat. I like a Kahlua now and then, but Baccarat tastes like a turd dipped in honey might.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*



bigswol2 said:


> a Baccarat years ago.


same here, years ago.... it was my first and last. it was a weird flavor, allmost like the cap had been applied with a sugar glue, to sweet for me!


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*



ljh824 said:


> For me it's either the Kaluha or the Java by Drew Estate. Yummy.


:tpd: I would say the Java for me too.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*



ljh824 said:


> the Java by Drew Estate.


:tpd: Did NOT like it. While I enjoy sweetness and strange tart flavors in my pipesmoke, I find I just can't stand anything less than natural tobacco in my cigars. The closest I'll come to smoking a topped, flavored, or infused cigar ever again is an Anejo.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*



Spect said:


> Java by Drew estate, here's my review on it a few months ago. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117546&highlight=java


Read it!!! Funny stuff!!!

Lite me up another piece of that Kit Kat Bar!!!:r


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

The sweetest cigar that I bought for myself was a Baccarat. I had no idea what was wrong with the smoke at first because I didn't know it was sugar dipped. I buy my wife sweet cigars so she'll smoke with me and the sweetest by far that she had was Acid Blondie. It was like smoking a pixie stick.


----------



## nuke999 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

The Kuba Kuba. The sweetness was too overpowering. It lingered for 2 days. I had to ask a friend for one of his Thompsons El Crapos to get rid of the taste.


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

I'm going to go with Baccarat as well. I actually enjoyed it (unlike most of the BOTL out there!) I much prefer something natural but this is a good breakfast cigar (for me anyway!)


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Well Ive had a few "sweet" cigars. Ive had a few Acid Blondies and a Kuba Kuba. They were ok but it was back in the day when I first started. I also had a Baccarat which was ok (also back when I started). Honestly my most recent cigar that wasnt flavored or sugar tipped or anything like that was a Fuente Chateau Fuente Maduro, the smoke it self was sweet but very flavorful and good.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Drew Estate Natural "Dirt"

MCS


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Something called Carbonell ,,, I took about four drags off it and helicoptered it into the woods.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Backwoods. My son-in-law brings these camping. One time he forgot and so he bought some cherry Swishers at the campsite store.u


----------



## nosaj02 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*



gamayrouge said:


> Taboo Honduran Sungrown


:tpd: Had my first one last night. A blast of sweet sungrown goodness.


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

Kuba Kuba..... :hn


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

There is a little B&M near me that only carries cigars that were rolled by the owner of the shop. When I first started smoking, I bought several of these. They had a sweet taste, not in the smoke, but the wrapper itself. It wasn't just the cap, the whole wrapper had that sweet taste; I know because I...um...ahh..kind of licked the whole wrapper. Just to see if the whole thing tasted like that, honest!! I only did it once!!

It wasn't an overpowering sweetness either, it was rather nice. The last time I was in there the cigars had lost the sweet flavor, they were still good, but it felt like something was missing. Soon after I discovered the internet retailers and I haven't been back since.

I think I'm gonna have to make another trip out there.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*



ljh824 said:


> the Java by Drew Estate. Yummy.


Definetly. Except I feel the Java is sugary to the point of being distracting and hurtful to the quality of the smoke.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

ACIDs and Java by Drew Estate :bn


----------



## GodOfFire911 (Jan 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Some good answers in this thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1429588#post1429588


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I had a Torano Signature this morning...I was expecting a fuller smoke with some spice but ended up being VERY sweet with mucho cocoa and light chocolate latte. Quite good, but I am getting the impression that this is not how these are normally


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

try the savaneli ELR or the AVO #5 (with some age)....if price is no option as you say....try everything until you find one you like


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Diamond Crown Maximus for me, worth every dollar!

next for creamy would be 5 Vegas Gold, and an Avo, on of the lighter bands, I forget which line.

and not too creamy but still sweet would be Trini Reyes


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Sweetest/creamiest cigars I've smoked have all tended to be wrapped in the Ecuadorian Sumatran wrapper. This includes Zino Davidoffs, certain Hoyos, and..... damn it's hard to remember -- been so long since I've imersed myself in the world of domestic cigars.

The R series from Davidoff s also very sweet and creamy. I especially enjoyed the Double R, but they're around $35 bucks a stick here in Virginia.



GodOfFire911 said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forums, and to cigar smoking, i've always been a fan of the sweeter/creamier cigars. I was curious on what your recomendations are? (price doesnt matter) I tried a Opus X Perfecxion No.4 last night, and personaly i thought it was too spicy and not good. I also have a 2005 god of fire double robusto that i haven't smoked yet.


----------



## tubaman (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*



GodOfFire911 said:


> I was just curious what the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked was (like a flavored swisher sweet, except more expensive and better)
> 
> thanks for your help guys!


You seem to have a fixation that more expensive equates to better. The two don't necessarily go hand in hand. Why worry about what a cigar costs? Why not focus on how it tastes? I see a recurring theme in your posts for information about expensive cigars. Take your time to read and learn.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*



Major Captain Silly said:


> Drew Estate Natural "Dirt"
> 
> MCS


:tpd:, I am not a fan of the sweet smokes, but that one was a good smooth smoke.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*

5 vegas gold are good, casa torano are great, and the cameroon wrapped oliva serie G are REALLY nice.
Scott


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*Almost forgot...*

....CAO Gold is very sweet and creamy. Nice stick at a good price.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

GodOfFire911 said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forums, and to cigar smoking, i've always been a fan of the sweeter/creamier cigars. I was curious on what your recomendations are? (price doesnt matter) I tried a Opus X Perfecxion No.4 last night, and personaly i thought it was too spicy and not good. I also have a 2005 god of fire double robusto that i haven't smoked yet.


Look for the Drew Estates egg, sounds like it fits your bill :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Look for the Drew Estates egg, sounds like it fits your bill :tu


:r You only covered creamy there. How about those Cremosa Cubanas? Now you have the sweet creamy flavor covered. Well, as long as you have eaten something sweet and creamy beforehand. u


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

For Cubans it was either a RASCC or a Cohiba Siglo V.

For non-cubans, so far, it has been the Fonseca Habana Seleccion Delicias.


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What is the most sweet/sugary cigar you've ever smoked?*



Poriggity said:


> 5 vegas gold are good, casa torano are great, and the cameroon wrapped oliva serie G are REALLY nice.
> Scott


i had a 5 vegas gold yesterday. good mild creamy smoke. sweetish. almost too mild for my tastes, though.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

Those Nestor Reserves are chocolatey and sweet. I almost wonder if they are infused like Drew Estates.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Fonseca Cosacos from 1996


----------

